# Tex Tan- Style and Serial Number



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

I got this Tex Tan Hereford saddle off of ebay, and I'm not very knowledgeable on western riding. I can't tell all the subtle differences like I can English, so please help me identify what style it is! All I've gathered is that the cantle is much lower than in most western saddles that I've seen. Anything that you can tell from these photos? And PLEASE excuse my awful floor! My ferrets reside in this room, and they got into their litter and had a field day. Cleaning is currently underway.





Also, I would like to use the serial number to get info on the saddle. I'm about to shoot an email to Tex Tan and see if I get any help there, but I thought I might luck out and find someone familiar with their serial numbers. This one is located behind the cantle and reads 1307 on the top line, and 1066-85488 on the lower line. Year, model, style, etc would be great things to know about it!

Anyway, here's the serial #:


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

My guess would be a reining saddle. I have a friend that shows in reining and his saddle looks similar.

Otherwise, that's all I got, lol. Looks like it'll be a nice saddle.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

Iseul said:


> My guess would be a reining saddle. I have a friend that shows in reining and his saddle looks similar.
> 
> Otherwise, that's all I got, lol. Looks like it'll be a nice saddle.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That's what I was guessing when I looked up "western saddle types", lol. The shape of the pommel area and front of the seat, as well as the low cantle looks similar.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

More questions about this saddle, lol. 

Maybe I'm showing my lack of western knowledge here, but on this saddle the front and back cinch d rings are connected with a leather piece on both sides. None of the (few) western saddles that I've interacted with have had this... what's the purpose of it? 





And... the stirrup buckles aren't what I'm used to, either. All of the ones I've seen have been regular square shaped blevin's buckles where you slide the piece up, pull the prongs out and place them in the correct hole. These are much narrower, and the top piece still slides up. But you have to kind of rotate the other piece to slide the leathers through. What's the deal with them?











Seems like a pretty cool saddle... According to holes present there used to be silver present on the skirt, cantle, and horn. Unfortunately, it's no longer there :/ For the price, I'm ok with that, though.


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

All my western saddles that have had a D-ring for the back cinch have the strap between them as well. Not sure what the actual purpose is, I've always use it to tie my show number on, haha.

The stirrup leathers have blevins buckles. I've never had a saddle with anything else, so I can't say I like them better than other types, but I've never had a problem with them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

Cool cool, nothing out of the ordinary there then!


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

In case anyone's interested, I called Tex Tan to try to figure out the numbers. I had sent them an email and they never replied, and it turns out that their customer service number isn't working. Had to call the sales number and be redirected to their voicemail by a less than friendly woman. The lady called me back within the hour, though, and she was very nice.

Anyway, I was told that there's not much except the date that they can tell on their older saddles. There was evidently a fire some years back that destroyed their records. Turns out that this guy was made in October of 66! I guess that corresponds to the first four numbers on the second line.

Not in the most fantastic shape, but not so bad if it's been in work for the better part of 50 years. 

Since I'm not going to get any more info than that from the serial number, I'm still looking for any insight someone may have as to the style of saddle. I also happened to find this saddle on ebay that has the same top four numbers and looks similar- I guess it may be a style number?
15" Used Hereford Textan Trail Saddle | eBay

At least I got somewhere!


----------

